

Statement by Apple’s Board of Directors  - hornokplease
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20111005006884/en/Statement-Apple%E2%80%99s-Board-Directors

======
channelmeter
“Your time is limited, don’t waste it living someone else’s life. Don’t let
other’s opinions drown out your own inner voice." - Steve Jobs

~~~
watmough
Fantastic advice. No one will ever die unhappy that they took their own path.

Terribly sad to have to say goodbye to Steve. Thanks Steve, for all your
ideas, for your drive to make great computers, and for your attention to
detail.

------
3am
It's slow to load, here's the text of their (extremely eloquent) statement:

Statement by Apple’s Board of Directors

CUPERTINO, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--We are deeply saddened to announce that
Steve Jobs passed away today.

Steve’s brilliance, passion and energy were the source of countless
innovations that enrich and improve all of our lives. The world is
immeasurably better because of Steve.

His greatest love was for his wife, Laurene, and his family. Our hearts go out
to them and to all who were touched by his extraordinary gifts.

